# Problème sur Apple store



## k.faycal (3 Février 2014)

Bonjour 
Depuis que j'ai acheté mon iPhone 5S un problème je je peux plus acheter des application sur App Store il m'affiche toujours impossible d'acheter et voilà le message d'erreur : ("votre achat n'a pas pu être effectué" 
Pour obtenir de l'aide contactez l'assistance d'iTunes sur Apple - Support - Country Selector.)
Merci de m'aide à l'avance 


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## k.faycal (4 Février 2014)

Il n y a personne qui peux m'aidé ici ou quoi ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2014)

As tu contacté l'aide Apple ?


----------



## k.faycal (4 Février 2014)

Oui aucune réponse


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2014)

Et as tu essayé a parti d'un ordinateur ?


----------



## k.faycal (4 Février 2014)

Oui même chose 
Par contre sur iTunes je peux télécharger les musiques son aucun problème


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2014)

Alors là, je sèche. 

Et tu as essayé plusieurs applications différentes ?


----------



## k.faycal (4 Février 2014)

C'est depuis mois de novembre j'ai de problème là j'ai même essayé avec d'autre datte bancaire de mes proche ou de les clients mais toujours l'échec 
Je je comprend rien


----------



## hakim5s (4 Février 2014)

essaye avec un autre compte itume


----------



## k.faycal (4 Février 2014)

J'ai créé 3 compte avec 3 Cb toujours même chose je ne mare


----------



## hakim5s (5 Février 2014)

juste une question, ton iphone est jailbreaké ?? si oui es que tu a l&#8217;application pp25 ??


----------



## k.faycal (5 Février 2014)

Non mon iPhone n'est pas jelbreke


----------

